# Beretta 84f value?



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Have a Beretta 84 f. Its 380, with Indiana state police grips an markings. I don't have any books with values any more and gun broker has 84f's for anywhere from 325 for used plain to over 500 for Indiana st police model like mine,claims its rare?. I know those are asking prices but what is the real world value in good condition. A few small scratches and slight wear on the outside of the barrel blueing. Thanks

Scott


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

$395 @ 100%
$330 @ 98%
$300 @ 95%
$270 @ 90%
$240 @ 80%
$210 @ 70%
$190 @ 60%

Blue Book does not make any mention of the grips. Book is from 2006 so prices might be slightly higher.


----------

